# Eleaf Pico Mega Kit



## Kalashnikov (26/10/16)

Any vendors have stock of the Eleaf Pico Mega kit with melo tank.
Also stock of a 26650 would be nice.

Looking to order today
Thanks


----------



## Naeem_M (26/10/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Any vendors have stock of the Eleaf Pico Mega kit with melo tank.
> 
> Looking to order today
> Thanks



Morning  we have a few units left. Only in white: https://www.thevapeindustry.co.za/c...leaf-istick-pico-mega-kit?variant=27837376257

Thanks!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (26/10/16)

Naeem_M said:


> Morning  we have a few units left. Only in white: https://www.thevapeindustry.co.za/c...leaf-istick-pico-mega-kit?variant=27837376257
> 
> Thanks!


thanks for quick feedback

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mari (26/10/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Any vendors have stock of the Eleaf Pico Mega kit with melo tank.
> 
> Looking to order today
> Thanks


Good day

E-Cig Inn has 1 left for R900.00 excluding the battery White


----------



## Kalashnikov (26/10/16)

Mari said:


> Good day
> 
> E-Cig Inn has 1 left for R900.00 excluding the battery White


Do you have any 26650s available


----------



## Kalashnikov (26/10/16)

Naeem_M said:


> Morning  we have a few units left. Only in white: https://www.thevapeindustry.co.za/c...leaf-istick-pico-mega-kit?variant=27837376257
> 
> Thanks!


Do you have any 26650s available?


----------



## Naeem_M (26/10/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Do you have any 26650s available?



Hi bud ... sorry, still waiting on shipment  no 26650 in stock at the moment.


----------



## Mari (26/10/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Do you have any 26650s available


We have the Ijoy for R230.00 and Tesiyifor R250.00

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (26/10/16)

Naeem_M said:


> Hi bud ... sorry, still waiting on shipment  no 26650 in stock at the moment.





Mari said:


> We have the Ijoy for R230.00 and Tesiyifor R250.00


please could you send me the link of it on the site. Thanks


----------



## Mari (26/10/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> please could you send me the link of it on the site. Thanks


Please see links as requested
http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/ijoy-26650-battery/
http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/tesiyi-battery-26650/
http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/eleaf-istick-pico-mega-white/


----------

